# Suche guten USB3 Hub



## Angelus2k (1. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich suche einen guten USB3 Hub mit sktiver Stromversorgung. Gerne 4+ Plätze. Bei Amazon sind viele zur Auswahl, aber vielleicht hat hier ja jemand einen den er empfehlen kann.



LG


----------



## fotoman (1. September 2016)

Für was genau willst Du ihn denn nutzen? Die Frage mag zwar blöd klingen, aber soll er stationär genutzt werden oder ist auch ein mobiler Einsatz geplant (kleines Packmass)?

Ich habe seit gut eienm Jahr einen
Delock Produkte Delock USB 3.0 Hub 3 Port + 1 Port Gigabit LAN 10/100/1000 Mb/s
da ich am Surface Pro 2 neben mehr USB3-Ports auch einen GBit-Lan Port wollte. Ansich bin ich damit zufrieden, wenn nur zwei Probleme nicht wären:
Micro-USB3: die Stecker sind nunmal Müll. Ds Einstecken ist nicht ohne Gefummel möglich, auf dem Tisch hängt er leicht in der Luft was, je nach Nutzung und Ordnung aufdem Tisch dazu führt, dass man auf den Stecker drückt und damit entweder die Buchse ausleiert oder sich gar intern die Buchse von der Platine löst. Meiner wurde nach gut einem Jahr problemlos von Amazon getausch. Was da nun genau defekt war, weiss ich nicht.
Er ist zu einigen, wenigen USB2-Geräten nicht kompatibel. Tastatur, Maus, USB2/3-HDD und Kartenleser funktionieren problemlos, mein WinTV 930C dagegen nicht.

Seit kurzem habe ich als USB3-Verlängerung am PC, einen
USB Hub Ugreen Super Speed 4 Port USB 3.0 Hub Extra: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
den man auch mit Netzteil nutzen könnte.
Er funktioniert bisher an meinem ASRock Z68 Pro3-M problemlos (was man nicht von allen USB3-HDDs am USB3-Post des Mainboards sagen kann), und am Surface Pro 2 wird daran auch die WinTV 930C erkannt.

Dazu hat er ein langes und fest verbautes Kabel (gut für den stationären Einsatz, eher hinderlich für die Reise). Wie sich der Port an der Oberseite bewähren wird, muss sich zeigen. Für USB-Sticks ist er praktisch, dafür kann er auch schnell verstauben.

Von der Performance erreichen beide die max. Kartengeschwindigkeit meiner Karten mit einem USB3-Karenleser (Lesen wie Schreiben mit 90-95 MB/s),  schnelleres hatte ich noch nicht dran.

Einen USB3-Hab mit Type-A Buchse habe ich noch keinen (günstigen) gesehen. Daher würde ich mir für den rein stationären Einsatz wieder einen Hub mit fest verbautem Kabel suchen.


----------



## Angelus2k (2. September 2016)

Er wird stationär genutzt, da mein PC vorne nur 2x USB3 hat, bräuchte ich einen 4+ Port für externe Festplatten/USB Sticks etc. Natürlich mit Netzteil, soll ja auch mal 2-3 Festplatten dran hängen.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (2. September 2016)

Ich habe folgendes von Delock und kann dir das empfehlen. Ist schon paar Jahre in Nutzung. Netzteil und 3 Frontblenden (weiß, silber, schwarz) waren in meinem Paket drin. Ist klein, kompakt, bietet 4 Anschlüsse und 1 Anschluß für Geräte die nur geladen werden wollen.

Delock 4 Port USB 3.0 Hub, 1 Port USB Strom intern: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## fotoman (2. September 2016)

2-3 2,5" USB3-Platten gleichzeitig. Nun gut, mag man ja Anwendungen für haben.

Wie wäre es dann mit sowas:
RaidSonic ICY-BOX: 13fach USB3.0-Hub
kostet halt ein paar Euro
RaidSonic Icy Box IB-AC6113 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit 6 Ports scheint es nicht wirklich etwas zu geben, bei >4 wird dann nicht mehr gekleckert und günstigere Varianten habne auch schwächer dimmensionierte Netzteile:
TP-Link USB 3.0 Hub, 7-port Netzteil schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da darf man dann nicht mehr alle 7 USB3-Ports gleichzietig mit 5V/900mA belasten.


----------



## Angelus2k (3. September 2016)

Der 7 Port TP-Link sieht recht gut aus. Danke für eure Suche und Hilfe


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

Ich hab mit den hier bestellt. Der kommt heute.
ICY BOX IB-AC6110, USB-Hub schwarz, 10x USB 3.0, inkl. Ladeanschluss

Ich könnte dir dann sagen, ob der was taugt, falls du so lange warten magst.


----------



## fotoman (3. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir dann sagen, ob der was taugt, falls du so lange warten magst.


Ja bitte. Neben TP-Link wäre das der einzige Hersteller unter denen, die ich gestern gefunden hatte, denen ich dort vertrauen würde. Falls möglich wäre es auch interessant zu wissen, wieviel Strom der Hub im Leerlauf verbraucht.

Nach einem Blick auf 
RaidSonic Icy Box IB-AC6110, 10-port, USB 3.0 (70419) in Kabel & Zubehor: Hubs | heise online Preisvergleich
weiss ich auch, warum ich den gestern nicht genannt hatte:
Netzteil 5V/5A
Das ist für 10 USB3-Ports viel zu wenig, wenn man nicht an die meisten Ports nur aktive Geräte oder Mäuse/Tastaturen hängt. 10 * 5V/900 mA sind fast das doppelte von dem, was das Netzteil liefert. Wenn da noch ein Gerät am Ladeport 2A zieht, bleibt für den Rest fast nichts mehr übrig.

Daher hat der IcyBox 13-Port Hub auch ein 12V/5A Netzteil.

Nachtrag: laut RaidSonic hat auch die 10-Port Variante ein 12V/5A Netzteil:
IB-AC6110

P.S. was soll der Trackinglink?


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

Das Teil ist gerade angekommen. Ich hab dir mal das Netzteil fotografiert.
Der Hub selbst ist echt schwer, fühlt sich sehr wertig an. Da knistert nichts, da klappert nicht.
Netzteil Kabel ist sehr lang -- das finde ich gut.

Tests kommen später. Nutzen werden ich den für USB Stick, Cared Reader und externe Festplatten - kleine, daher war mir das wichtig, dass das Netzteil auch was reißt.


----------



## Gr4m4tik (8. September 2016)

koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes von Delock und kann dir das empfehlen. Ist schon paar Jahre in Nutzung. Netzteil und 3 Frontblenden (weiß, silber, schwarz) waren in meinem Paket drin. Ist klein, kompakt, bietet 4 Anschlüsse und 1 Anschluß für Geräte die nur geladen werden wollen.
> 
> Delock 4 Port USB 3.0 Hub, 1 Port USB Strom intern: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Kumpel von mir hat den Selben, ist ebenfalls begeistert.


----------

